# I have made some HUGE mistakes and leaps backwards guys.



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I need to read this forum more often than I have. I have been initiating contact with stbx that has ended...badly. I feel like a stupid jackass and this is not how I wanted to start my weekend 

ugh, I want to stab myself in the face.


----------



## broken1 (May 10, 2011)

staircase said:


> ugh, I want to stab myself in the face.


You crack me up staircase!! :rofl: Especially because I know the feeling. And then once you've seemingly set yourself back all you want to do is scramble to make it better... Which leads to making it worse... I've had a few of those days lately.

But, who cares. Its a natural reaction from someone who is literally being torn in half. If our wayward others want to be cold enough to let our pain fuel their motives then they don't deserve us anyway. Keep focused on you. You're strong, have a GREAT sense of humor... I'm sure there are lots of things you could be doing to occupy your time rather than re-living this nightmare over and over in your head.


----------



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

What's stbx? Nonetheless I think I know how you feel.. I'm so depressed right now I can't eat, and I'm getting weird aches all over my body. I seriously can't even walk straight and fear I'll fall over.

But we have to be strong, right?


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh god I can't do anything right. This was supposed to be in the other separation/divorce forum. GAH


----------

